# Contantly Stretching?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

My parakeet or budgie, is constantly stretching her wings and i dont think its normal. Im wondering if she has some kind of defficiency or something. Help please!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Constantly as in every single second Or is it several times a day? Birds are prey animals, so they frequently stretch their wings to keep the muscles ready for action. Does your bird have room to completely open and flap his wings inside his cage? This is necessary for good health.

Does he get time every day out of his cage to exercise his wings? Remember that birds normally have an active time in the morning and in the evening,so those are good times for out of cage exercise.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

My two parakeets are out of their cage all day flying around in my bedroom and then put away at night. I wouldnt say every second but every time i see her shes stretching, i cant recal one time when she wasnt. I hope theres nothing wrong


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pixy, 


The only thing that comes to mind with me, is for you to make sure they get occasional direct, out-door real Sunshine...and are allowed fresh Greens and Fruits as often as they like.

Most indoor Birds never learned to eat fresh Greens and or also Fruits, as their Wild ancestors and relatives did or do...and may take some time and experiment to see them learn it.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

